# where can I find links all threads started by this user



## treegje (May 27, 2010)

where can I find links all threads started by this user ?

I found this wonderful,If you found a recipe from a user you could look at all its threads.

I maybe look over it ,or is this maybe something for the Moderator?


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

I clicked on your avatar, and it took me to your community profile, On the left-hand side it will say All Post, click on that.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 27, 2010)

In the search bar on top of the screen type in your screen name. When you get the results you can see the threads you have created.


----------



## treegje (May 27, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> I clicked on your avatar, and it took me to your community profile, On the left-hand side it will say All Post, click on that.


That is not the same

These are all my post not my thread that I started


----------



## caveman (May 27, 2010)

I think he means that you click on the "user's" avatar which will take you to the community profile of the person whose posts you are trying to find.  Click on "All Posts" & you will find all of "Their Posts".  I hope this helps.

 


treegje said:


> That is not the same
> 
> These are all my post not my thread that I started


----------



## treegje (May 27, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> In the search bar on top of the screen type in your screen name. When you get the results you can see the threads you have created.


Not 100%
if you click on the links ,More than the half are not started by me


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

Caveman said:


> I think he means that you click on the "user's" avatar which will take you to the community profile of the person whose posts you are trying to find.  Click on "All Posts" & you will find all of "Their Posts".  I hope this helps.


My misunderstanding,


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 28, 2010)

I am not aware of a way to do this just yet.. it is possible that this is in the works for future releases of the software.


----------

